# Best small gps/graph ?



## wrdeaton (Aug 18, 2010)

I have been running a garmin Colorado on my copperhead but want a small unit to fit on my console (tiller steer) that won’t take up to much space.


----------



## dvanncvann (Oct 19, 2019)

garmin echo map series in a 4 or 5 inch. West Marine has the Echomap 44cv plus on sale right now for 269.00


----------

